# Premium Fuel Required on 2010 3.5SR?



## johnkn (Jun 11, 2010)

First post. Bought my daughter a 3.5SR Sedan w/ Nav tonight. The sales person mentioned the car requires premium fuel. Huh?? I thought she was mistaken.

Looking at the last page of the owner's manual I see a statement that 'regular' fuel is required, then it further states minimum 91 octane.. ? 

Since when is 91 octane considered 'regular"? What fuel is everyone else running? If I knew about this prior to buying the car, I may have reconsidered. 

Thanks,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

almost any car with that kind of power and motor will require premium or mid grade. Really, it's pennies on the dollar more than regular, and you should get mpg's in the mid 20's with the VQ35.

And if you bought the 2.5 Altima thinking you'd get good mileage, you'd be mistaken on that one too!


----------

